# sew by hand



## Encolpius

Zdravím, jak jse správně nebo spíše co by užíval rodilý mluvčí? Díky moc. 

1) šít něco rukou
2) šít něco v ruce


----------



## Plzenak

Ahoj , záleží na tom , co chceš říct. Myslím , že by šlo např. :
 Ušil jsem to vlastníma rukama. - ta mi zní o něco líp
 Šil jsem to ve vlastních rukou .
- to by znamenalo že někdo něco šije , jenže pak ještě můžeš říct třeba : ´Nešij tou rukou´ nebo ´nešij sebou tak´ - což znamená , aby jsi nějak prudce , náhle nehýbal rukou , popř. sebou.
Jestli máš na mysli nějaký speciální případ, hodil by se nějaký kontext.


----------



## Encolpius

Tak třeba tahle věta: Celou sukni si musela ušít rukama/vlastníma rukama/v rukou..?? protože už týden měla rozbitý šicí stroj. Díky moc!


----------



## Petra123

Já bych řekla:
Celou sukni si musela ušít vlastníma rukama/vlastnoručně ...


----------



## winpoj

Já bych použil "ručně". Kdybych slyšel, že si něco ušila "vlastníma rukama", nebyl bych si jist, jestli to neznamená, jen že daný oděv nekoupila.

Jinak moje babička říkala "šít v ruce" (a i na netu to má dost výskytů).


----------



## Encolpius

winpoj said:


> ...Jinak moje babička říkala "šít v ruce" (a i na netu to má dost výskytů).


 
No právě, mně také šlo o šít v ruce, co na to řeknou rodilí mluvčí.


----------



## mr603

Encolpius said:


> Zdravím, jak jse správně nebo spíše co by užíval rodilý mluvčí? Díky moc.
> 
> 1) šít něco rukou
> 2) šít něco v ruce



Ahoj, podle mě by šlo použít obojí. To první - "ušil jsem to vlastníma rukama" (slovo "rukou" bych dal raději do plurálu) - by znamenalo "nekoupil jsem to". Nicméně by to klidně mohlo znamenat, že jsem to šil na šicím stroji.
Takže v případě porouchaného stroje bych použil to druhé - "ušil jsem to v ruce".


----------

